# New Eskrimador in Town!



## Rich Parsons (Nov 21, 2003)

I hope Uncle Rocky does not get upset, yet I thought I would share his joy here.



> Sent from Rocky in e-mail
> 
> Hey Rich,
> 
> ...



 
I wish Rocky and his family the best and they are in my thoughts.
:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 21, 2003)

Congratulations *Rocky*!


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 22, 2003)

Some people just like more headachs and worries   
Congradulations to Rocky and the lady


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2003)

Thanks Rich,


  Man I am so glad I 'am not a woman!!! I don't know how they do it. 


  Of course with my luck if I were a woman I 'd be so God aweful ugly I'd never have a baby,so I guess I wouldn't have anything to worry about.:rofl: 


Rocky


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rocky _
> *Thanks Rich,
> 
> 
> ...



You Welcome Rocky, and I agree that I would never get a date if I was a women.


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 23, 2003)

Congrats Rock!! :asian:


----------



## dearnis.com (Nov 23, 2003)

Congrats Rock (and welcome back Paul).


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 24, 2003)

Way cool, Rock.  Starbucks coffee is gong to be the answer to the sleepless nights to come but kids are definitely worth it.

Yours,
Dan


----------



## Tapps (Nov 25, 2003)

All the best to you and the wife Rock !!!!


----------



## Rocky (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for all the good thoughts guys.



Rocky "The sleepless one" Pasiwk


----------



## Guro Harold (Nov 30, 2003)

Congratulations to you and your wife Rocky!!!


----------

